

Why developers have side projects - mijustin
http://sherstan.com/post/43573104276/why-developers-have-side-projects

======
mijustin
Thought provoking for me, as I've been involved in hiring folks in the past.

I think the current trend is to use traditional methods of looking at a
candidate (resume, cover letter, interview) and augment the background check
with a combination of GitHub profile + Stackoverflow profile + side projects.

